# New camping POIs spreadsheet



## uncleswede

Hi,

Well our last potential ski day was a no-go so, bored again, I've produced an enhanced version of a camping POI Excel preadsheet.

The main enhancements are:

- I've added in the latest Archies Camping POIs (so 49,000+ entries in total with the Camping Car Info data)

- There's a button to filter the POIs just to show those based on a target longitude/latitude and a radius (in miles)

Other points to note are:

- The sheet is protected, to prevent accidentally changing/deleting the POI information but, if you want to poke around, there is no protection password

- The Google Maps hyperlinks are no longer dynamically created using formulae (it took too long to recalculate when the data was filtered) but, if you do change any coordinates or, indeed, add your own entries, then there is a button ('Refresh Hyperlinks') that runs a program that will sweep through the entries and regenerates the hyperlinks. This can take a good few minutes! Oh... and if you do add any new entries of your own then don't leave any empty rows - the Refresh Hyperlinks logic will stop at the first blank row 

- The calculation of what POIs are within the search 'radius' is not 100% accurate. It's based on the approximation that 1 degree of latitude or longitude = 68.055 miles (1/360th of the Earth's average circumference). So if you were to enter a search 'radius' of 68.055 miles it will filter in all POIs with a longitude and latitude of +/- 1.0 degrees. A search 'radius' of 34 miles will filter in all POIs with a longitude and latitude of +/- 0.5 degrees. You get the picture.

I reckon it should be accurate to with half a mile or less anyway.

I put 'radius' in inverted commas because it's actually filtering out POIs within a square around the search long/lat rather than a circle.

Please note that this spreadsheet will only work in versions Excel 2002 and above and you will need to enable macros. Again, I'm not sure if it will work correctly in Mac Numbers.

You can download the new sheet HERE

Rgds
CD


----------



## Whatton

Thank you for your time and effort. Much appreciated 

The copy that downloaded has no hyperlinks or buttons as per the screenshot?


----------



## cabby

Thank you for that.

cabby


----------



## uncleswede

Oh... Been off wifi for a couple of days. Looks like I linked to the old spreadsheet :-( I'll fix it this evening when we get home. 
Rgds CD


----------



## uncleswede

Actually we're slightly delayed at the Eurotunnel so quickly using their wifi to correct this...

The download link to the _correct_ spreadsheet (with the extra data and buttons) is:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2335465/Camping POIs 2014.xls

This is a 20MB download, by the way.

Enjoy,

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thank you for taking the time and the trouble, I know it was not an easy task.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm getting a warning message


----------



## uncleswede

Kev: You have your Excel macro security levels set too high to run uncertificated macros (in this case the programs I've embedded to do the filtering). That's fine, of course, but I don't have a security certificate - I'm just a casual programmer and certificates cost money, I believe.

Unless anyone else has any suggestions you can either temporarily lower your Excel macro security level in order to use the spreadsheet, then restore it afterwards. Or just ignore the error and use the data in the spreadsheet, without the ability to use the buttons of course.

Or you could copy all the data into another blank spreadsheet and use it from there.

Rgds
CD


----------



## deckboy

uncleswede said:


> Actually we're slightly delayed at the Eurotunnel so quickly using their wifi to correct this...
> 
> The download link to the _correct_ spreadsheet (with the extra data and buttons) is:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2335465/Camping POIs 2014.xls
> 
> This is a 20MB download, by the way.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Sorry, but dropbox link goes nowhere for me


----------



## uncleswede

Deckboy:

Oh... it's definitely in my public dropbox folder so should be available to all...

Do you get some sort of 'denied access' or 'permission' error or is it like a broken link?

Can you try this shortened link?
https://db.tt/OMzZIeGO

If still no good PM me and I'll sort out out some other way of getting it to you

Rgds
CD


----------



## deckboy

uncleswede said:


> Deckboy:
> 
> Oh... it's definitely in my public dropbox folder so should be available to all...
> 
> Do you get some sort of 'denied access' or 'permission' error or is it like a broken link?
> 
> If still no good PM me and I'll sort out out some other way of getting it to you
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Got it!

Expected to get a Dropbox message, but it downloaded directly to my Download folder.

Many thanks


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thanks again for what you are doing uncleswede.

I'm a MacBook "Numbers" user and for your interest I receive five error messages:

1) Filtered cells might have been imported as hidden. To show them, choose Table > Unhide All Rows and Unhide All Columns.

2) Form controls such as checkboxes and scroll bars were removed.

3) Password protection on sheets isn’t supported and was removed.

4) Sorting criteria were removed.

5) Frozen panes or split windows aren’t supported and were removed.

The "Filter by distance" "Clear all filters" and "Refresh hyperlinks" boxes arrived on the spreadsheet as pieces of coloured text only, and appear to have no dynamic action activated by them.

I'm hopeless with spreadsheets so it may well be me doing something wrong.


----------



## uncleswede

HurricaneSmith:

Oh ... I'm afraid I don't know Mac Numbers at all so can't really help. But it sounds as though the enhancements won't work. I thought that might be the case :-(

Assuming it has imported the data OK _and_ you can filter rows in Mac Numbers you may still be able to manually search for nearby POIs...

Given that 1.0 degree of latitude or longitude = 68 miles (near as dammit) you can calculate the equivalent number of degrees that represents the miles you want - e.g. 0.147 deg = 10 miles.

If you then add and subtract that amount from latitude and longitude to get a range, you could then filter the longitude and latitude columns by that range to see data rows of nearby POIs

E.g. Assuming you want to search for 10 miles around the following coordinates Long: 45.0000 and Lat: -1.0000, the filter ranges would be:

Long: 44.853 to 45.147
Lat : -1.147 to -0.853

That's basically what the buttons do

Hope that helps,

Rgds
CD


----------



## jhelm

I down loaded no problem and the links seem to work fine. I'm just wonder about the best way to use it. I assume we have to manually enter our location long. lat. And thanks for posting this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> HurricaneSmith:
> 
> Oh ... I'm afraid I don't know Mac Numbers at all so can't really help. But it sounds as though the enhancements won't work. I thought that might be the case :-(
> 
> Assuming it has imported the data OK _and_ you can filter rows in Mac Numbers you may still be able to manually search for nearby POIs...
> 
> Given that 1.0 degree of latitude or longitude = 68 miles (near as dammit) you can calculate the equivalent number of degrees that represents the miles you want - e.g. 0.147 deg = 10 miles.
> 
> If you then add and subtract that amount from latitude and longitude to get a range, you could then filter the longitude and latitude columns by that range to see data rows of nearby POIs
> 
> E.g. Assuming you want to search for 10 miles around the following coordinates Long: 45.0000 and Lat: -1.0000, the filter ranges would be:
> 
> Long: 44.853 to 45.147
> Lat : -1.147 to -0.853
> 
> That's basically what the buttons do
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Or you could go out for a beer  

That made my head hurt.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev: You have your Excel macro security levels set too high to run uncertificated macros (in this case the programs I've embedded to do the filtering). That's fine, of course, but I don't have a security certificate - I'm just a casual programmer and certificates cost money, I believe.
> 
> Unless anyone else has any suggestions you can either temporarily lower your Excel macro security level in order to use the spreadsheet, then restore it afterwards. Or just ignore the error and use the data in the spreadsheet, without the ability to use the buttons of course.
> 
> Or you could copy all the data into another blank spreadsheet and use it from there.
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Thank you kind Sir, tis now working properly.

Would it be possible for me to add, my paltry few POIs to the same file, IE would it automatically give me the Google link if I copy.dragged it down, I'm OK with the very very basic spreadsheets, but I've only ever used them a couple of times as my head gets in a knot.

Edit

My co-ords are in this format so different to yours,

Hymer preston	-2.81432	53.76412

so need to be converted which I think I can do in POIEdit, and the file is password protected which I've not come across for a long while but can see why, that's a lot of data to screw up, a firm copy being essential before messing about.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

> ......the filter ranges would be:
> 
> Long: 44.853 to 45.147
> Lat : -1.147 to -0.853
> 
> That's basically what the buttons do
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Rgds
> CD


You are a brilliant, uncleswede, and your help solved the problem for me. 

I read your logic and then googled this Apple Support Page:
http://support.apple.com/kb/VI138?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Your spreadsheet works perfectly in Numbers when the right logic is applied. What a fantastic forum MHF is. 

(I've even worked out how to apply the quotes correctly in my posts thanks to Barry. But don't tell him. :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## uncleswede

Kev:

Hi. You can add your own POIs. You just need to make sure that you don't leave any blank rows and that the coordinates are in the right order (longitude first - for Hymer Preston that would be the 53.76412 figure). 

For speed reasons there are no formulae to calculate the Google maps Link so you can't just drag and copy to the new rows. But, fear not, once you've added your rows click the Refresh Hyperlinks button and it will go through all the rows and fill in the map links. It can take 4-5 mins however so be patient (you'll see a progress counter in the bottom status bar) 

Rgds 
CD


----------



## DavyS

Uncle that is excellent.
I think your instructions need to go into a text box cos people will forget.
Now if only you could do a tablet version; there are some apps that display excel sheets but I dont believe that they can run macros. 
Dont know why the columns are autofiltered.
I dont use a laptop when travelling anymore but do have an android tab and my biggest problem is finding stopping places near me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev:
> 
> Hi. You can add your own POIs. You just need to make sure that you don't leave any blank rows and that the coordinates are in the right order (longitude first - for Hymer Preston that would be the 53.76412 figure).
> 
> For speed reasons there are no formulae to calculate the Google maps Link so you can't just drag and copy to the new rows. But, fear not, once you've added your rows click the Refresh Hyperlinks button and it will go through all the rows and fill in the map links. It can take 4-5 mins however so be patient (you'll see a progress counter in the bottom status bar)
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Brilliant Uncleswede, I wonder if it will work on my S2, attempt coming up, I just need to email it to myself first, 20Mb will wake it up  

We need the password to edit our own in.

Agree about a text box in the file for any instructions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Emailed it to me, saved it on the phone, but it's is taking an age to open so if it does work I'd advise editing uncles file to one file per country to eliminate the wait.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev:
> 
> Hi. You can add your own POIs. You just need to make sure that you don't leave any blank rows and that the coordinates are in the right order (longitude first - for Hymer Preston that would be the 53.76412 figure).
> 
> For speed reasons there are no formulae to calculate the Google maps Link so you can't just drag and copy to the new rows. But, fear not, once you've added your rows click the Refresh Hyperlinks button and it will go through all the rows and fill in the map links. It can take 4-5 mins however so be patient (you'll see a progress counter in the bottom status bar)
> 
> Rgds
> CD


I must be doing something wrong uncle, to test my own file I removed all but the top two and re saved it, added my own, dragged the Google link down and used the refresh hyperlink button and it took a millisecond, on clicking the link it took me to the last of your data IE line two.

I'll have another look to see if I missed something obvious though.


----------



## uncleswede

Kev:

Adding your own POIs
================

There's no need to enter anything in the 'map link' column for any new entries - the Refresh Hyperlink button will fill in blank map links automatically. You just need to make sure that all the other cells are filled in for new entries then click the button.

If you edited the data down to only a few rows then the Refresh Hyperlink button will run very quickly (it's only when there're 49,000 rows it takes a while!)

I'll add a note into the sheet on how to add your own POIs.

Password
=======
The spreadsheet, as downloaded, is protected but there is no password - i.e. if you select Tools, Protection, Unprotect sheet it will immediately be unprotected.

To protect it again without a password, click Tools, Protection, Protect sheet, leave the password field blank, make sure Select Locked Cells, Select Unlocked Cells and Use Autofilter are ticked then click OK

Tablets
=====
Although you can load and open Excel spreadsheets into Android tablets with some apps, the 'clever' buttons will never work. 

Not sure if the iPad has a version of Mac Numbers that would run it or not (I don't have a clue re: Apple stuff). Maybe someone else can weigh in on that.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

> .......Not sure if the iPad has a version of Mac Numbers that would run it or not (I don't have a clue re: Apple stuff). Maybe someone else can weigh in on that.


Yes uncleswede, it's possible to run "Numbers" on an iPad. Here's an overview on YouTube:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev:
> 
> Adding your own POIs
> ================
> 
> There's no need to enter anything in the 'map link' column for any new entries - the Refresh Hyperlink button will fill in blank map links automatically. You just need to make sure that all the other cells are filled in for new entries then click the button.
> 
> If you edited the data down to only a few rows then the Refresh Hyperlink button will run very quickly (it's only when there're 49,000 rows it takes a while!)
> 
> I'll add a note into the sheet on how to add your own POIs.
> 
> Password
> =======
> The spreadsheet, as downloaded, is protected but there is no password - i.e. if you select Tools, Protection, Unprotect sheet it will immediately be unprotected.
> 
> To protect it again without a password, click Tools, Protection, Protect sheet, leave the password field blank, make sure Select Locked Cells, Select Unlocked Cells and Use Autofilter are ticked then click OK
> 
> Tablets
> =====
> Although you can load and open Excel spreadsheets into Android tablets with some apps, the 'clever' buttons will never work.
> 
> Not sure if the iPad has a version of Mac Numbers that would run it or not (I don't have a clue re: Apple stuff). Maybe someone else can weigh in on that.


I'd not read the whole thread properly, so I missed that it wasn't 'password' protected just std :roll:

As for adding my POIs, I've tried as you suggest but it's not working so far, I shall await the in file instructions, cos I'm melting.


----------



## uncleswede

Hi,

I've added a comment to one of the cells at the top of the 'Camping POIs 2014' spreadsheet which explains how to add your own POIs.
To see examples of added POIs, search or filter the Type column for 'uncleswede' and you'll see 6-8 entries that I added recently.

If you want to download this version it's the same link as before...

https://db.tt/OMzZIeGO

Rgds
CD


----------



## InfaRed

Thanks for a useful Excel spreadsheet 

However I have a problem with it in that all the 'accented' vowels appear as different characters and when I resave the file it throws up an error. I've tried it using Excel 2003 and 2007 on two different PC's running XP and W7 with the same result.
Is there some setting that I have not got right?

By the way when I looked at the Great Britain filtered the first dozen where actually in France.


----------



## uncleswede

InfaRed:

Hi. 

RE: International characters:
Googling it, it seems that Excel, particularly later versions, has known problems with importing data international characters. That's one of the reasons that I 'anglicised' the names (at least, for the camping car infos data) and copied them into a separate column for searching. I've not come across Excel actually throwing errors because of them though :-( I only have Excel 2002 to test against, however. Not sure what can be done about this issue, I'm afraid.

RE; French POIs incorrectly set to country GB ... 
I was able to automatically derive most of the countries either from the international dialling code (in the Archies data) or the Camping Car Infos country code. However there were a few hundred that I had to do manually (by looking up the coordinates on Google Maps) and I must have made a mistake with those dozen. I've corrected them now if you want to re-download the sheet

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've added a comment to one of the cells at the top of the 'Camping POIs 2014' spreadsheet which explains how to add your own POIs.
> To see examples of added POIs, search or filter the Type column for 'uncleswede' and you'll see 6-8 entries that I added recently.
> 
> If you want to download this version it's the same link as before...
> 
> https://db.tt/OMzZIeGO
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Lovely Uncle, it's working fine now, I didn't realise I had to fill t eh first two columns too, I just brought over the lat-long and a description.

Thank you once again Uncleswede

Edit

I have downloaded my smaller version both to the phone and Google Drive, but although I can open and read it all in both, I can't use the view in Google part, yet, I'm going on an app hunt to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## bulawayolass

Mine is a minor thank you l just learnt how to lower security in excel l didnt know it existed, just tiny step to what you are all on about a big yay me though


----------



## uncleswede

Sorry chaps & chappesses - found a small bug in the Camping POIs spreadsheet (the AutoFilter was switched off after you had clicked the 'Clear all filters' button). I've fixed that and also corrected the dozen entries with an incorrect country. If you want to re-download here's the link again:

https://db.tt/OMzZIeGO

Rgds
CD


----------



## RichardD

Hi,

Can you confirm which entries you amended as I've now pulled the previous version into separate country sheets ready to convert to .csv and upload to Garmin.

Great spreadsheet thanks for all your efforts, it's much appreciated.

Richard


----------



## jhelm

RichardD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you confirm which entries you amended as I've now pulled the previous version into separate country sheets ready to convert to .csv and upload to Garmin.
> 
> Great spreadsheet thanks for all your efforts, it's much appreciated.
> 
> Richard


To import into miscrsoft auto routes, what is the best format for csv files.


----------



## uncleswede

jhelm:

I can't remember the exact details but, if you auto-filter by Country = 'Great Britain' then the first 10-12 entries are obviously not British! They are French.

I will see if I can download an earlier version of the spreadsheet from my Dropbox (one of the advantages of Dropbox is that you have access to previous versions) and, if so, I'll post them.

Rgds
CD


----------



## uncleswede

Well, good old Dropbox...

Please see the link below for the incorrect entries (they should be France, apart from the one obvious Guernsey entry)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2335465/Microsoft Excel - Camping POIs 2014 v6.jpg

Rgds
CD[/img]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just an update, I tried several different spreadsheet apps, but couldn't get it to work properly on the phone, so PC only for me.


----------



## RichardD

Hi uncleswede,

Thanks for the amended entries. As I'm a Mac user I can get the macros to work so couldn't use the filters.

Hi jhelm,

What do you mean by the best format for .csv? 

For my Garmin I need Latitude, Longitude, and a description in separate cells and then when you're ready to save, click on the file type drop down box and scroll down until you see 'Windows comma separated (.csv) select this and save.

You're then ready to use this file in Garmin POI loader.

Richard


----------



## uncleswede

Hmmmm... looks like the new Google Maps preview logic is hijacking the Maps link in my spreadsheet, so I'm seeing the preview page, not page with the linked location.

Is anyone else seeing this?

Rgds
CD


----------



## HurricaneSmith

uncleswede,

I've quickly checked a dozen or so random "Google Maps" hyperlinks throughout your entire spreadsheet, and everything seems OK in Mac Numbers. It always points to the exact location annotated in your short description.

I'm using the revision you kindly uploaded on 24th February.

This correct location of the first site appears when clicking the hyperlink (and not by inserting the co-ords directly)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No probs Here uncle.

1st one on the list.


I was wondering if there was a way to show the other POIs on the google map so when you click on one in the spreadsheet, it showed where the others are on relation to it on the map, perhaps with a different coloured balloon.

I can get them all to show up on Earth, by converting them to KLM, unfortunately they all seem to show the name 3 times for each POI despite all duplicates being removed, but Google does not recognise them at all.


----------



## uncleswede

Kev,

I found this site which is quick and useful for previewing multiple points:

http://www.darrinward.com/lat-long/

Try this...


Load the above web page
Filter my sheet by whatever criteria
Drag and select all the longitude/latitude cells and copy them to the clipboard (Ctrl-C)
Paste into the web page text box and click the Plot Map Points button

Something like this...










The map on this site is not fully interactive but it does give a quick snapshot of the multiple points.

I have no idea how long this web page has been, or will be, available in the future, of course.

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You've done it again, Brilliant Uncleswede, I searched high and low for something like that.

Thank you very much.


----------



## uncleswede

Further to a previous posting about my spreadsheet's Google Map Links being 'hijacked' by the new Google Maps Preview (basically, when you click the Maps link in the sheet, Google maps opens a page then automatically swaps the link for "http://www.google.com/maps/about/explore"), I've found a way around it by building the hyperlink slightly differently 

If anyone else is having the same problem then re-download the amended spreadsheet from here:

https://db.tt/OMzZIeGO

Rgds
CD


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thank you again uncleswede. Even though I have no problem with Rev 24th Feb I've grabbed this update as it works equally well for me.  

Thank you also for the excellent link for plotting multiple co-ords on GoogleMaps. It's so simple to use and I know it'll benefit many other members.


----------



## jhelm

RichardD said:


> Hi uncleswede,
> 
> Thanks for the amended entries. As I'm a Mac user I can get the macros to work so couldn't use the filters.
> 
> Hi jhelm,
> 
> What do you mean by the best format for .csv?
> 
> For my Garmin I need Latitude, Longitude, and a description in separate cells and then when you're ready to save, click on the file type drop down box and scroll down until you see 'Windows comma separated (.csv) select this and save.
> 
> You're then ready to use this file in Garmin POI loader.
> 
> Richard


 For csv import to AutoRoute I think matters which order or column you put the long, lat. in. probably easy enough to figure out. I will give it a try.


----------



## jhelm

OK I have imported it into AutoRoute 2010 and it seems the most complete list I have seen to date. Wow, 

One note is that when setting up the import you have to revers the positions of longitude and latitude in the column headings, don't make any changes in the excel file the import sorts it out.

Question about the excel file, I don't see how to filter by other than distance. And how does one search for a specific location. 

Next I will look at the Google Earth import.


----------



## uncleswede

Jhelm:

In Excel you can click the auto-filter buttons on the other columns (Country, Type etc.) and enter criteria to filter data (including custom criteria which is very useful).

You may find that the auto-filter buttons don't work (i.e. you click them and nothing happens). If that's the case then you have an earlier version of the sheet with a bug in my code, so download the latest version of the spreadsheet from https://db.tt/OMzZIeGO. The current version also contains some corrected data and another bug fix.

At the risk of teaching my dad's mum to orally extract ova(!) here are some tips for use:

To filter by Country and/or Type
============================

- Click the down arrow next to the Country column name. A list of all countries in the data is displayed. Select the country required and the data will be immediately filtered to display just entries for that selected country. 
- If you then want to just look at a particular Type as well, click the down arrow next to the Type column name and choose a type from the offered list. The data rows are further filtered to show rows with just that type and country
- To show all data rows again click the 'Clear all filters' button

To search for a specific location by name
============================

The easiest way is to use Excel Find...

- Click the 'Clear All Filters' button to show all data
- Press Ctrl-F
- Enter your search criteria (e.g. Bolton) and click the Find All button.

Excel will then display a list of all matching rows. Click on an entry in the list to take you to that row in the sheet...

To search for POIs near to a place
========================

_This only applies to the classic version of Google Maps_

- Browse Google maps and select a place of interest
- Right-click on the map and select 'What's Here?' from the offered menu
- This will place a green arrow (plus, probably, a red arrow too - ignore that) on the map and display a set of long/lat coordinates in the Google Maps search box. You can also left-click on the green arrow to show the coordinates as well
- Copy and paste those coordinates into the spreadsheet Search Long & Lat, set a search radius and click the 'Filter By Distance' button.

To investigate POIs on Google Maps
=========================
- Having found a POI in the spreadsheet, drag & select the coordinates and copy them to the clipboard (Ctrl-C)
- Click into the Google Maps search, paste (Ctrl-V) and click the blue search button
- This will place a green arrow (plus again, probably, a red arrow too - ignore that) at those exact coordinates.
- You can then zoom into that area in satellite view or, if you're lucky, there will be a Street View option when you click on the green arrow

Hope that helps,

Rgds
CD


----------



## grout20

Uncleswede
Just found your thread / spreadsheet.....
BRILLIANT !
Thanks
John


----------



## uncleswede

JHELM:

Hi.

My spreadsheet was really for those who don't have Autoroute.

If you're importing my data into Autoroute 2010 then you will definitely want Addie's dataset instead - 134,000 POIs (including the "Camping Car Info" and 'Archies" data that I included in my spreadsheet) covering campsites, aires, service areas, McDonalds (for wifi), wild camping spots, Lidl and much more).

Here's Addie's post on the subject...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-160769-.html

Rgds
CD


----------



## InfaRed

Thanks for your reply about international character codes. I didn't find a way to open and save the sheet without errors until I had converted all the rogue characters. Some of them appeared to be control characters embedded in the code. I do now have a working spreadsheet for Excel 2003 and 2007 using anglicised names.

Been a delay in replying as I had a prostate operation on Monday and am now back home recuperating.

Ian


----------



## uncleswede

Ian:

Glad you got it sorted. Recuperate well 

Rgds
CD


----------



## jhelm

uncleswede said:


> JHELM:
> 
> Hi.
> 
> My spreadsheet was really for those who don't have Autoroute.
> 
> If you're importing my data into Autoroute 2010 then you will definitely want Addie's dataset instead - 134,000 POIs (including the "Camping Car Info" and 'Archies" data that I included in my spreadsheet) covering campsites, aires, service areas, McDonalds (for wifi), wild camping spots, Lidl and much more).
> 
> Here's Addie's post on the subject...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-160769-.html
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Well thanks, you are right, I've installed it and am checking it out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just been playing around with the right click "What's here?" and it then pops a lat long in the box top left, if you then transfer that lat long into the search box, it puts the balloon further up the road than where you right clicked, what's that all about, not exactly accurate is it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

That's odd Kev, because the extracted co-ord works fine for me.

With my computer it places two icons, a green arrow at the precise co-ord extracted from the usual "What's here?" and a second red bubble marked with an "A" that signifies the centre of gravity of that section of road that the co-ord represented.

Maybe try placing the extracted co-ord in a second new tab and see what happens?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HurricaneSmith said:


> That's odd Kev, because the extracted co-ord works fine for me.
> 
> With my computer it places two icons, a green arrow at the precise co-ord extracted from the usual "What's here?" and a second red bubble marked with an "A" that signifies the centre of gravity of that section of road that the co-ord represented.
> 
> Maybe try placing the extracted co-ord in a second new tab and see what happens?


I just tried it again and it worked fine, but no green arrow see pic

Centre of gravity, Not getting that, what use would it be anyway?


----------



## uncleswede

I've always found the coordinates of the GREEN arrow that you get when RIGHT-click, "What's Here?" in Google Maps to be very accurate.

Often I find the exact location that I want using Google Street View (e.g. the actual entrance driveway of a campsite) and used the coordinates of that spot in our SatNav which has taken us exactly to that spot.

The red arrow will be the coordinate of some _nearby_ local feature which will probably be somewhat different to the exact place that you right-clicked.

The problem is that you're not getting a green arrow ...

When you RIGHT-click do you definitely get a pop-up menu option of "What's Here?"?

Rgds
CD


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I find all the co-ords I extract from "What's here?" to be very accurate too, taking me to entrance gateways.

I did notice that the screen shots we both posted a couple of days ago had subtle differences. I assumed at the time it was because we had different platforms, but now that uncleswede implies he is seeing the same as me I realise that may not be not the case.

Good to hear that you are now extracting precise co-ords. That's the main thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> I've always found the coordinates of the GREEN arrow that you get when RIGHT-click, "What's Here?" in Google Maps to be very accurate.
> 
> Often I find the exact location that I want using Google Street View (e.g. the actual entrance driveway of a campsite) and used the coordinates of that spot in our SatNav which has taken us exactly to that spot.
> 
> The red arrow will be the coordinate of some _nearby_ local feature which will probably be somewhat different to the exact place that you right-clicked.
> 
> The problem is that you're not getting a green arrow ...
> 
> When you RIGHT-click do you definitely get a pop-up menu option of "What's Here?"?
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Screen dump for you uncle 

I'm on Chrome, win 7 64bit if it helps.

When I go from maps to street view I lose the right click to get the co-ords, am I doing something wrong.

Liz has just thrown a monkey wrench into it Uncle, but if possible it would enhance this to a whole new level of usefulness, to me anyway   is there a way to have say another column, with a link to pictures of the POI, (stored locally) just one might be enough, as this would help when off line to jog the memory of what the place looks like, as we both seem to have terrible memories, and end up somewhere thinking Hmm, I didn't think this was where we were going, it's an age thing


----------



## uncleswede

Kev,



> When I go from maps to street view I lose the right click to get the co-ords, am I doing something wrong.


Aah... you have to right-click on the map _before_ you go into street view, then click 'What's here?' to get the coordinates. Once you have the green arrow up, you can LEFT-click on the arrow to bring up other options (e.g. Street View, if it's available).

RE: linking to local photos, I'll have a think about that...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I go from maps to street view I lose the right click to get the co-ords, am I doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Aah... you have to right-click on the map _before_ you go into street view, then click 'What's here?' to get the coordinates. Once you have the green arrow up, you can LEFT-click on the arrow to bring up other options (e.g. Street View, if it's available).
> 
> RE: linking to local photos, I'll have a think about that...
Click to expand...

I wish you were sat next to me uncle.

When I right click the full map, then click what's here, it pops the co-ords into the search box top left, see pic, no green arrow or anything I'm afraid.


----------



## uncleswede

OK - As per Kev's request I have a new version of the Camping POIs spreadsheet that includes the ability to link an entry to a locally stored photo.

The data is exactly the same so, if you're not interested in linking photos to the entries, then you can skip this...

I've kept it very simple in that you can only store one photo per POI and you have to store a copy of the photo file _in the same folder as the spreadsheet_ which kind of makes sense from a backup point of view, at least.

To add photo links:

- copy the required photo files to the same folder as the spreadsheet
- enter the name of each photo file (including its extension - e.g. .jpg) in column F against the appropriate row in the spreadsheet
- Click the Refresh Hyperlinks button (which I've speeded up, by the way)

The name of the photo file in column F will now be a clickable hyperlink which will display the linked photo using your default photo viewer (see below).










If a 'Can't open file' message appears then, either the photo file is not in the folder or you have entered the wrong filename in the sheet.

To select a photo link cell for editing you need to click AND HOLD on it for a couple of seconds.

If you need to set your default photo viewer, right-click on a photo file and select Open With and Default Viewer from the menus...










Then choose your viewer application (typically 'Windows Photo Viewer')










You can download the new sheet from here:

https://db.tt/yxbqZgXs

For some reason best known to Microsoft, the spreadsheet is now more than twice the size it was (47MB) despite the addition of one blank column and a little bit of extra programming code. Go figure...

Rgds
CD


----------



## uncleswede

Kev:

Lookign at your screenshot I think you've 'upgraded' to the new version of Google Maps, rather than the older 'Classic' Google Maps. The new version behaves differently in a lot of ways, including the 'What's here' feature :-(

You can revert to the classic Google maps (temporarily or permanently). Here's a link to explain what to do...

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3045828?hl=en

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

By heck, you work fast Uncle, I've only cleaned out the vans fridge freezer since I posted last, and had a brew., and you've been and gone did it already.


I'll have to see if I can come up with anything else for you to do with it.

I'd be interested to see if anyone else would use the photo add on, as you could nick the pic from Google street level, using the snipping tool or something else to grab the scene, or until you take one on site as it were.

Aha, All we need now it to be able to click on one entry in the spreadsheet, then another or more and have it do a route for us, without any effort, but it's not that difficult anyway, just wondered if it was possible

Thank you once again Unvleswede.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev:
> 
> Lookign at your screenshot I think you've 'upgraded' to the new version of Google Maps, rather than the older 'Classic' Google Maps. The new version behaves differently in a lot of ways, including the 'What's here' feature :-(
> 
> You can revert to the classic Google maps (temporarily or permanently). Here's a link to explain what to do...
> 
> https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3045828?hl=en
> 
> Rgds
> CD


That in itself is worth a pint.

Pictures not opening for some reason in the new one, but I'll try a different one, I chucked one into the same directory to test so it could be duff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK it was a corrupted file, pictures working fine now, can't wait to take real ones with a wide angle lens if I can find one, or use the smart phone.

Right I'm still having problems with Google, likely brain fog my end  

I click the Spreadsheet google link and it opens up, but it opens at the balloon, not the arrow, the arrow it the actual place the POI was taken from, the balloon is up the road aways, so I have to navigate back to the right spot.

Is it possible to make it do street view more accurately, or do I just have to put up with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is the butt of Lewis as an example of how far apart the balloon and arrow can be, but the arrow is where it should be but google goes to the balloon at street level.

Distance bwetween is about 1.5 kilometers.


----------



## uncleswede

Kev,

I'm not sure what the logic is with Google Maps / What's Here when/where it decides to drop a RED pin as well as a green one...

However, just ignore the red pin!! The exact coordinates of the point on the map where you right-clicked are associated with the Green pin.

So, once you've right-clicked, What's Here and you've got a green pin on the map. LEFT-click on the green pin (you may have to zoom in if the red pin is very close, as it will tend to be in urban areas) and the green pin coordinates will be displayed both in the dialog that pops up and in the Google Search box. If street view is available for that location, it will display a link for you.

Rgds
CD


----------



## JockandRita

uncleswede said:


> Kev:
> 
> Lookign at your screenshot I think you've 'upgraded' to the new version of Google Maps, rather than the older 'Classic' Google Maps. The new version behaves differently in a lot of ways, including the 'What's here' feature :-(
> 
> You can revert to the classic Google maps (temporarily or permanently). Here's a link to explain what to do...
> 
> https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3045828?hl=en
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Kev, I couldn't get on with the new Google Maps, and have reverted back to the Classic version permanently, as I use the right click co-ords facility quite a lot. It is absolutely spot on when using it for programming Sat Navs. :thumbright:

What I didn't know (and thanks to Uncle Swede) was that going into Street View after getting the co-ords, highlights the exact spot too. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

The green pin and red balloon are an "improvement" by GoogleMaps. :roll: 

I read that they felt people often drop the green pin at an approximate place and so they have "kindly" added a red balloon at the place they think people really meant.

Hence if you drop a green pin in the middle of a road, they'll place the red balloon at a piece of text nearby. They seem to have got it wrong at Kev's Killiekrankie screen shot though. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What I have noticed when using the hyper link, (classic version) is the zoom bar is about two thirds up where it used to be central, god knows why that is, but I have sussed that if I zoom out far enough to make the green arrow visible again :roll: :roll: I can drag the little bloke to the arrow, spin round to see the best view and the parking spot, use the snipping tool and save it for later aide de memoir.

I've only done 24 so far so I'm going to go back through them and make it a bit more smart phone friendly, as the snipped jpgs are so small, (3Mb so far) I'm going to make the titles include the lat longs, then once I've done them all I can park them in folder on the phone, so the laptop doesn't need to be used so much, I'll put the Longs first so it will auto sort them northern most first.

If i hadn't been so dumb at skool, I might have really got into this malarkey, as it is I can barely keep up


----------



## JockandRita

You're obviously not as dumb as you might think you are Kev, as what you posted above just went WHOOOOOOOOOSH. :lol: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> You're obviously not as dumb as you might think you are Kev, as what you posted above just went WHOOOOOOOOOSH. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


I just meant that as the picture file has to have a name which means something later, why not have it start with the longitude and latitude, and then a short description, then once I've finished with the spreadsheet, I can email the picture folder to myself, open the email on the phone and save it to a new folder there, and I don't need the net to see pics of where we're going or to open the laptop either, starting with the longitude, means that the pics further north are at the top of the list.

Snipping tool, click the start button and type it, using mouse draw a box around something on the screen and you can then save it as a jpg picture file, a Google image for instance, but it could be text or anything, it's also a small file, as 24 full screen snips is about 3Mb, or the size of a normal picture, just don't expect HD quality, but good enough for this exercise see example.

Snipping (grabbing) the whole Google screen means the pic includes other info such as the co-ords, a compass etc, sometimes it comes up with even a postcode, but not sure if it's accurate or not.


----------



## JockandRita

JockandRita said:


> You're obviously not as dumb as you might think you are Kev, as what you posted above just went WHOOOOOOOOOSH. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


My quote above Kev, was more about my lack of understanding of the technicalities , and wasn't meant as a rebuke in any way. I apologise if it came across that way. 

I do like your idea of a photo of the location, when the link is activated. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously not as dumb as you might think you are Kev, as what you posted above just went WHOOOOOOOOOSH. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> 
> 
> My quote above Kev, was more about my lack of understanding of the technicalities , and wasn't meant as a rebuke in any way. I apologise if it came across that way.
> 
> I do like your idea of a photo of the location, when the link is activated. :thumbright:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Never thought otherwise Jock me old mate, I actually took it as intended, as sort of back handed (ish) compliment, not sure how it came across as if I was thinking that   I just try to explain further (if I can :roll: ) I just keep it as brief as my brain knows how, which might appear terse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I turn off the protection permanently, and turn it back on once I've done what I need as it keeps stopping me cutting and pasting.

It is doing my crust in


----------



## uncleswede

Kev,

There is logic in the buttons that switches the protection back on automatically so, once you've turned protection off manually if you avoid using the buttons until you've finished you'll have free access.

Note that the Photo column is not protected ever.

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev,
> 
> There is logic in the buttons that switches the protection back on automatically so, once you've turned protection off manually if you avoid using the buttons until you've finished you'll have free access.
> 
> Note that the Photo column is not protected ever.
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Ah, I'm doing a lot of refreshing Hyperlinks then saving after about 5 entries, as I'm on a bit of a dodgy laptop right now so don't want to lose anything I've done.

Is there a way to turn it off completely until I've done what I need to do, I have a couple of backups in my Dropbox just in case.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

At the moment Uncle, I'm inserting the Longitude into the pictures file name, then cutting, and pasting that file name into the spreadsheet, but the protection is stopping me after a couple of times, which is very frustrating as it's interrupts the flow of movement.


----------



## uncleswede

Kev,

As I said, once you've turned the protection off (Tools. Protection, Unprotect Sheet) if you don't click any of the buttons then the protection will remain off and you can cut, copy & paste to your heart's content 

You can save the spreadsheet at any time (Ctrl-S) without having to Refresh Hyperlinks. If your laptop crashes just reload your latest save and click Refresh Hyperlinks to regenerate everything then save again.

Once you've done all you additions & updates, clicking the Clear All Filters button will turn the protection back on.

The only other way to turn protection off permanently is to change the underlying program which is a bit more complicated. Get back to me if you want to do that. 

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK Uncle, I'll live with it as is, and just do shorter stints to preserve my brain cells


----------



## uncleswede

Kev,

Actually if you want to remove the automatic protection it's not really that complicated. 

Try this on a copy of the sheet:

- Load your copy of the spreadsheet

- Unprotect it (Tolls, Protection ,Unprotect sheet)

- Press Alt-F11 or select Tools, Macro, Visual Basic Editor

- From the project window on the left, underneath where it read 'Microsoft Excel Objects', double-click on the entry 'Sheet1 (Camping POIs)'. This will display the program in the editor on the right

- Scroll down the whole listing and, wherever you see a line that contains either '.unprotect' or '.protect', delete that WHOLE line. There are six lines you'd need to delete in all. DON'T DELETE ANYTHING ELSE!

- Close the VB editor by pressing Alt-Q (or from the menu: File, Close & return to Microsoft Excel)

- Try all the buttons to make sure they still work and save the copy

Now it'll be up to you to protect the sheet or not.

Rgds
CD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Kev,
> 
> Actually if you want to remove the automatic protection it's not really that complicated.
> 
> Try this on a copy of the sheet:
> 
> - Load your copy of the spreadsheet
> 
> - Unprotect it (Tolls, Protection ,Unprotect sheet)
> 
> - Press Alt-F11 or select Tools, Macro, Visual Basic Editor
> 
> - From the project window on the left, underneath where it read 'Microsoft Excel Objects', double-click on the entry 'Sheet1 (Camping POIs)'. This will display the program in the editor on the right
> 
> - Scroll down the whole listing and, wherever you see a line that contains either '.unprotect' or '.protect', delete that WHOLE line. There are six lines you'd need to delete in all. DON'T DELETE ANYTHING ELSE!
> 
> - Close the VB editor by pressing Alt-Q (or from the menu: File, Close & return to Microsoft Excel)
> 
> - Try all the buttons to make sure they still work and save the copy
> 
> Now it'll be up to you to protect the sheet or not.
> 
> Rgds
> CD


I tried to do it and got lost halfway through  , I just use it as is, rather than ruing the macros and hyperlinks you've taken so long to set up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> You're obviously not as dumb as you might think you are Kev, as what you posted above just went WHOOOOOOOOOSH. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


A picture saves a thousand words Jock


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One thing I've just had to do, to make the photo list more accurate as north south list, was to make the spread sheets co-ords into 6 decimal places, as a the picture folder just sees it as a number, so less digits = a lower number so it, appears out of place, I'll have to go back through the ones done so far, but it's it's only adding 0's so no biggy.

Save the file as is, Select the header above the lat longs, click autoformat, select number format then change the decimal places to 6, and save again to a different name just in case you make a mistake.

I should add this applies to my POIs, some of mine were down to 3 places for some reason, XL just removes the zeros at the end.


----------



## uncleswede

For MAC users...

I've asked my brother in Australia who is a software developer and something of a MAC wizard to see if he can come up with a specific MAC version of this spreadsheet with all working features 

I will keep you posted.

Rgds
CD


----------



## uncleswede

For MAC users...

No easy solution in getting my Camping POI 2014 spreadsheet running on a Mac with full functionality, I'm afraid :-(

It seems that Apple, in their wisdom, have removed the 'Applescript' scripting language from their latest version of 'Numbers' so there will be no way to program the buttons :-(

My brother also said that Microsoft Office 2011 for Mac does support VBA but only in a restricted way!

His only offering was for Mac users to is to install a virtual machine handler (Virtualbox [Free], VMWare or Parallels) within which you can run any version of Windows with no difficulty at all and use the real Excel Windows version. This does mean that you need to own a copy of Windows, of course.

I am idly looking at an Android app (ShareMyDb) that may enable me to create an app with the data and the filter buttons which woukld be handy for tablets, of course. Plus, if that works out, there is a Mac version of BlueStacks (see Kev's post: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-179825-bluestacks.html) that would enable Mac users to run android apps, so we'll see.

Rgds
CD


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thanks for your update uncleswede.

For myself, I've already downloaded BlueStacks and it works like a dream. Well, all except the ability to locate your current location in MapsWithMe (as it does with my Android phone) but that's probably my inability to press the right buttons.  

I'll continue to follow this thread with great interest.


----------



## Zozzer

There does'nt seem to be any co-ordinate for sites in Denmark, is this just an oversight. ?


----------



## uncleswede

Zozzer:

Hi.

I've just checked and all coordinates are there, including Denmark.
In case you have some custom filtering going on, click the Clear All Filters button and then filter the Country column on 'Denmark' again.

If still no luck, download it again. The coords are definitely there!

https://db.tt/yxbqZgXs

Rgds
CD


----------



## Zozzer

uncleswede said:


> Zozzer:
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I've just checked and all coordinates are there, including Denmark.
> In case you have some custom filtering going on, click the Clear All Filters button and then filter the Country column on 'Denmark' again.
> 
> If still no luck, download it again. The coords are definitely there!
> 
> https://db.tt/yxbqZgXs
> 
> Rgds
> CD


My appologies, I have found Denmark, must have had a senior moment and forgot the alphabet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> For MAC users...
> 
> No easy solution in getting my Camping POI 2014 spreadsheet running on a Mac with full functionality, I'm afraid :-(
> 
> It seems that Apple, in their wisdom, have removed the 'Applescript' scripting language from their latest version of 'Numbers' so there will be no way to program the buttons :-(
> 
> My brother also said that Microsoft Office 2011 for Mac does support VBA but only in a restricted way!
> 
> His only offering was for Mac users to is to install a virtual machine handler (Virtualbox [Free], VMWare or Parallels) within which you can run any version of Windows with no difficulty at all and use the real Excel Windows version. This does mean that you need to own a copy of Windows, of course.
> 
> I am idly looking at an Android app (ShareMyDb) that may enable me to create an app with the data and the filter buttons which woukld be handy for tablets, of course. Plus, if that works out, there is a Mac version of BlueStacks (see Kev's post: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-179825-bluestacks.html) that would enable Mac users to run android apps, so we'll see.
> 
> Rgds
> CD


Did you get anywhere with this app?


----------



## HurricaneSmith

The BlueStacks option was a non starter for me. I'd previously tried using it as an Android emulator for my MacBook, but found it ran my computer hotter than I preferred. In practice, it also seemed unreliable.

By definition, UncleSwede's POI database was vast, and it took ages to run. Without the smart buttons it's necessary to apply lat/long parameters and it all became a bit of a faff.

I prefer to use POIs downloaded from CamperContact, Archies, CampingcarInfos, etc, and install them into my TomTom. That works a treat.


----------



## Penquin

Thanks VERY much fr that real labour of love that you have completed....

An amazing piece of work with so many possibilities....

all I have to do now is learn how to drive it.....

Brilliant,

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The links in the thread are dead so I assume he closed his Dropbox account down, but here is one I started from his to mess about with and get used to, I'll post it here and in the original thread as it still seems to work fine, to view the google links you have to press ctrl and click them.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sec11xz9s...ur own, saved in open office format.xlsx?dl=0

Obviously, you could go and create your own files.

Good luck


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Uncle Swedes original file, it's for 97 xls but does open in Libre open office too

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uqe4hksw04pm4xi/Uncle Swedes Camping POIs 2014 photo link.xls?dl=0


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The links in the thread are dead so I assume he closed his Dropbox account down, but here is one I started from his to mess about with and get used to, I'll post it here and in the original thread as it still seems to work fine, to view the google links you have to press ctrl and click them.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sec11xz9s...ur own, saved in open office format.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> Obviously, you could go and create your own files.
> 
> Good luck


When I open this Kev, it only shows me one site - the first one in Ireland on the list. It has a list on the left saying Ireland or UK but that's it: none of the other boxes are filled in.

Do I need to log in to anything to see it?


----------



## jiwawa

Me too. Tried to open Uncle Swede's original but it's too big for the phone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> When I open this Kev, it only shows me one site - the first one in Ireland on the list. It has a list on the left saying Ireland or UK but that's it: none of the other boxes are filled in.
> 
> Do I need to log in to anything to see it?


Yes that's all there is in that one, did you open the last one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As it's in my dropbox I will always see it, but you will need to download it from the last link I posted this is full of live data, some will likely not be valid, but most should still work.

It will be too big for most phones unless you have a good sized micro SD card installed, ditto tablets.


Actually, I just looked it isn't a big file only 47.32 Mb so should fit onto any but really old phones unless you have too many stored files such as pictures/music which should really be downloaded so as not to lose them anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay here are a couple of screenshots of the file, the beginning and end of the list, and also a link to google if you went to the last one on the list, note that the list has 49555 places so was no mean task to complete originally by Uncle Swede.



















https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d44.985961!4d6.11986?hl=en

Ctrl and clicking the google link also gives you two different versions of the coordinates to enter into your sat nav.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes that's all there is in that one, did you open the last one?


err...no...I didn't fancy downloading it tbh.

No matter, I'm not a 'wildy' anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you do download it you will see it's aires and stuff as you can also see from the screenshots, took two minutes to download to my phone just now, not tried to open it yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just sent the dropbox link for our POIs to my phone via email, opened it, and tapped the google link, it then opened google and even gave me the option of using google maps to get there, which I find amazing, to be honest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't figure out how to download the file to my phone or tablet though, I can only open it.

Any ideas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I figured it out, I sent it to myself as a Dropbox link and it works fine that way but I need to have the email to have it work, so I saved it to my C: drive and emailed that, just waiting for it to download to the phone now.

All I need to do then is try to figure out how to open the spreadsheet and add all the new places we've found since 2014, which is a lot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It downloaded ok, then nothing to open it with.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew, sorted now, MS Excel is a free app so I've downloaded that to the tablet (phone next) and it's all working smoothly now, it'd be good if I could add new places on the road, I dare say it's possible but I think I'll have to re-learn how to do it in the daddy version, sure I have an old CD with 97 office on it somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, I have turned the house upside down looking for my 97 office CD, nowhere to be seen, looked on Ebay but I'm not sure which one I need as some say upgrade etc.


----------



## raynipper

I thought you used one of the free 'Office' progs Kev. Like Libre or the other one? Don't they open up Excel.? 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes it will open it Ray but uncle swede wrote it in Excel, and I built my version in Excel too so I would prefer to do the next work on it in excel, open office is fine but I have only ever used the drawing part of it and used it to open other docs, never written a spreadsheet in it, so I would have to re-learn how it all works, but with excel I am halfway there, I just bought one for a tenner plus postage so I'll probably find mine now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The problem I'm having now is how to find my new ones in maps.me and get them into excel, I probably don't even need the program, but I thought it best to have it before starting work.

Could do wift a hexpert.


----------

